# 420 top End Work



## 420Man (Apr 22, 2013)

420 started smoking white smoke pretty bad. Pulled the head off and head gasket was fine. Pulled the jug off and even the cylinder walls looks fine. But however looks like it go hot. Plug was solid black along with valves being solid black. Only thing I can figure now is take head and jug to machine shop to see it it's messed up. Any suggestions?


----------



## nickjames (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you have aftermarket exhaust?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Urs looks like mine, and im piped and programmed and ma bikes never been sunk just started smoking on me after colfax for no reason, so im waking her up sone now since ima be in the motor


----------



## 420Man (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey y'all my bad been busy lately. But yes I do have a HMF on it. Also a programmer. Valve seals were bad and a bent valve in head. Bored over 50 with a wiseco piston now and all back together just waiting on my 35% gear reduction to come in and then I can see how she does


----------

